# Dr. Who - Returns - April 23, 2011 - BBC America



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Season 6 of Dr. Who starts April 23, 2011 at 9 p.m ET. It will air on BBC America the same day it airs in the U.K.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Great. Another season I'll have to (eventually) get on DVD.

We never got BBCA. I'd been watching on SyFy, until that fell through.

Eh. I shouldn't complain. At least it's still being produced so there ARE discs to buy or rent.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

gastrof said:


> Great. Another season I'll have to (eventually) get on DVD.
> 
> We never got BBCA. I'd been watching on SyFy, until that fell through.


I usually download it because:

It hasn't been on BBCA until weeks or months after it airs in the UK

I don't yet get BBCA in HD.

So only 1 out of my 2 reasons are addressed for this upcoming episode, so I'll still download the HD version.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am glad I get BBCA. Has a few other good shows on it.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> I usually download it because:
> 
> It hasn't been on BBCA until weeks or months after it airs in the UK
> 
> ...


I tend to fall into this category, as well  I did purchase the HD Season 6 (Part 1) from iTunes to try to assuage my guilt a little, though. I suspect I'm too impatient to wait a day, though...


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> I usually download it because:
> 
> I don't yet get BBCA in HD.
> still download the HD version.


Agreed. I wish FiOS would get with the program. Watching DW in standard def, cropped and grainy ruins it. Of course, in the 80's I was watching it on a snowy 15" TV with rabbit ears at 11pm on Friday nights on PBS. How far we've come.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

jap3 said:


> Agreed. I wish FiOS would get with the program. Watching DW in standard def, cropped and grainy ruins it. Of course, in the 80's I was watching it on a snowy 15" TV with rabbit ears at 11pm on Friday nights on PBS. How far we've come.


You think _you've_ seen changes in DW?

I used to watch it at 5:25 on a Saturday (starting from the first show).
Live, of course - this was well before VCRs were consumer items.
We didn't even have a TV in those days, so I had to go watch at a friend's house. That's not quite as easy as you might think, either - we lived a couple of miles outside the nearest village, so finding a nearby tuned to the right channel wasn't all that easy, even with only two channels to choose from


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I recorded the BBCA offering via DirecTV SD, but it just looks like letterboxed grainy crap.

Downloaded the BBC airing along with the Confidential (which BBCA doesn't even offer).
Will watch tonight in all their widescreen glory.


phox


----------



## ontheway (Dec 12, 2007)

phox_mulder said:


> I recorded the BBCA offering via DirecTV SD, but it just looks like letterboxed grainy crap.
> 
> Downloaded the BBC airing along with the Confidential (which BBCA doesn't even offer).
> Will watch tonight in all their widescreen glory.
> ...


Thanks for mentioning the DW Confidential, I wasn't aware of its existence and now I am able to download it to watch after I watch DW episode from BBCA.


----------



## emerson42 (Jan 18, 2009)

ontheway said:


> Thanks for mentioning the DW Confidential, I wasn't aware of its existence and now I am able to download it to watch after I watch DW episode from BBCA.


Confidential is great. They have something similar for Torchwood if you watch it.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

ontheway said:


> Thanks for mentioning the DW Confidential, I wasn't aware of its existence and now I am able to download it to watch after I watch DW episode from BBCA.


I particularly liked the last two.
Karen and Arthur were quite amazed by the scenery in Utah, along with the rest of the production team.
The locals they hired, not so much.

phox


----------



## ontheway (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks I do watch Torchwood....when is it coming back???? I have downloaded all the past seasons of DW and Torchwood, guess I have go go find the Confidentials as well now. Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ontheway said:


> Thanks I do watch Torchwood....when is it coming back????


July.


----------



## emerson42 (Jan 18, 2009)

I think they're doing another mini series like the last one. This time more set in America.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

No, it's an actual season. And yes, partly filmed in America, and an American co-production.


----------



## emerson42 (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess its 10 episodes, so longer than last, but shorter than the first two. Either way I'm happy to have it back.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, it's an actual season. And yes, partly filmed in America, and an American co-production.


Is it more than just the first two?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Just discovered that it's available as a 1-Click TV pass on Amazon. Since I don't get BBCA I subscribed, and it auto downloads on the TiVo of my choice when it's available. Cool.


----------

